# Gone Fishing



## Steve James (Apr 13, 2016)

Oil on canvas
16" x 20"


----------



## picassolite (Dec 10, 2016)

*Gone Fishing* - something about this image got me thinking...

"I must go down to the seas again, to the vagrant gypsy life,
To the gull’s way and the whale’s way where the wind’s like a whetted knife;
And all I ask is a merry yarn from a laughing fellow-rover,
And quiet sleep and a sweet dream when the long trick’s over."

_Sea Fever_ - John Masefield

Took a look at your art site and your Fineartamerica page.

All I'm going to say right now is - I'll be getting in touch soon.

Picassolite


----------



## Steve James (Apr 13, 2016)

Thanks Picassolite, glad you liked it and thanks for taking a look at the others.

Steve


----------

